# just made my first order from Daystar



## krissy (Feb 2, 2012)

i ordered 

Absinthe
Good Looking Cowboy
Hunter's Moon
Nathaniel 
Bittersweet Kiss


anyone soaped any of these? i was avoiding Daystar because i *KNEW* i would become addicted but i finally gave in and ordered and fed my addiction


----------



## PrairieCraft (Feb 2, 2012)

I liked their saddle shop better than the good looking cowboy.  GLC had a sour note to my nose and the saddle is just straight up leather.  I detect this same sour note in a few of their FOs.  Fishnet Stockings was another one, ucky. 

Hunters Moon is a fave of mine.  It does discolor a little but just a touch of TD keeps it light.  Super duper strong.  Even at .8 and it doesn't fade at all.

I love the smell of Nathaniel oob but haven't soaped it yet.  Bittersweet Kiss was meh to me.  My notes say that the Patchouli is light, didn't smell spice which my nose is usually sensitive to and that it's sweet but I didn't smell the orange.  

Out right hijack here--Has anyone used their rainforest?  It's a lush dupe of jungle which is used in their conditioner bar and I LOVE love love it.  I'm tempted to buy a whole pound.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 2, 2012)

The only one off your list that I've soaped is Good Lookin' Cowboy. It's an interesting scent, but I kinda like it (it's grown on me). My smeller doesn't detect any sour notes in it, but I have to agree with PrairieCraft that it's not exactly a straight-up leather scent. You know what it reminds me of? It reminds me of that smell that one smells when passing by a western-type clothing store in the mall-  the scent of new clothes and leather all mixed together.

Fair warning- it discolored the outside corners of my CP soap a hot pink color (I used no colorants in the soap either). The rest of my soap stayed a light ivory/beige color. No problem, though- I got rid of the pink parts when I beveled.


IrishLass


----------



## krissy (Feb 2, 2012)

lol- about the pink! thanks for letting me know. 

i am glad that it isnt a straight up leather as i already have one of those. i might add something to it if i am not happy with it OOB.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 2, 2012)

I have Nathanial and Hunter's Moon but haven't soaped with them yet.  OOB they smell fantastic.  I was really impressed by the different type of scents she offers, very unique blends.


----------



## paillo (Feb 2, 2012)

i haven't soaped hunter's moon yet, but did nathanial. love, love the fragrance, but beware, it will discolor a very dark brown due to the high vanillin content. luckily i had embedded dark blue chips or i would have been sorely bummed -- but that would be my fault because i hadn't remembered the notes, and she always provides good notes as to how the fo will behave.

i love daystar, quite possibly my favorite fo supplier, and i love working with stacy. not the most up-to-date website, but it's worth the trouble. i think almost all of my favorite fragrances are daystar


----------



## SoapPoopette (Feb 3, 2012)

The Absinthe is quite a different scent but I really like it. I think it is one of those fragrances that just grows on you. It is a hard scent to describe but overall, I would keep plenty of this on hand. No A and the discoloration is very minimal (beige or a tiny bit darker).

SoapPoopette 8)


----------



## krissy (Feb 3, 2012)

soapPoopette- does the scent have a strong anise scent to it? i am wanting something very anise-y for the soap i am making.


----------



## paillo (Feb 3, 2012)

yes, daystar's absinthe is VERY anise-ey, smells muchmore like the real thing than nature's garden, which is a scent i also love but much less anise. if you like anise i think you'll love daystar's


----------



## krissy (Feb 3, 2012)

lol i HATE  licorice so i am not thinking i will like this scent, however i have a friend who loves it and she requested i make her a batch, so i am.  

what i really want to soap is Nathaniel and bittersweet kiss


----------



## SoapPoopette (Feb 5, 2012)

krissy said:
			
		

> soapPoopette- does the scent have a strong anise scent to it? i am wanting something very anise-y for the soap i am making.



Yes you can definitely pick up the anise; some licorice too but don't give up on it right away.  I didn't think I would like it from the description or OOB but I was pleasantly surprised once I put it in soap.  It really smells nice. HTH

SoapPoopette 8)


----------



## paillo (Feb 5, 2012)

i LOVE nathanial! it will discolor a very dark brown due to the high vanillin content, just be forewarned. next batch i make i'm only going to scent half of it.


----------



## krissy (Feb 6, 2012)

i just got my order!! first impressions OOB:
*Hunters Moon*: nice herbaly and masculine
*Bittersweet Kisses*: i expect more of a feminine scent but think this is more unisex-masculine, very nice orange and patchouli scent
*Absinthe*: actually quite nice. each time i smell it i like it more. 
*Good Lookin' Cowboy*: leather and something sweet like vanilla. not one of my favs andi prob wont order again, it is too close to another leather i have
*Nathaniel:* sweet and masculine at the same time. i hope this scent gets a little more masculine when soaped but if not, it is still a dreamy scent.

now i am bummed because i ran out of castor oil and coconut oil yesterday.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 7, 2012)

I am glad you got your scents!  I was just looking at the Bittersweet Kisses, I would love to know how it soaps.  If you read the Anita Blake series, Nathanial becomes even better.


----------

